# What Vanes



## fyrmann254 (Sep 13, 2008)

building some new 3D arrows size will be 23s around 400gn carbon 28 inches. curious what you are using.


----------



## Scott Darnell (Sep 19, 2016)

I would go with AAE Pro Max's.. They have been good on pretty much any arrow I shoot..


----------



## So_cal hunter88 (Oct 14, 2014)

Pro max vanes or recon 2” vane is good too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

The more FOC and better the tune and form, the less vane you need and the flatter your arrow will fly. for unknown it doesn't matter as much. I use a 2" parabolic low profile feather I trim myself on a Young feather burner


----------



## HighwayHunter (Feb 21, 2018)

Just fletched up AAE Pro max and they’re doing pretty well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

Vanetech Swift shield cut 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Siegfried_1984 (Nov 26, 2013)

another one for aae pro max vanes, they are really good just use the proper primer pen for them.


----------



## 57Loader (Nov 27, 2008)

I just put Q2i Fusion X-II 2.1” vanes on my PS23’s. They fletched up so nice I ordered a bunch more sizes for all of my arrows. They have very consistent bases and stuck great with very little prep. I think the old Fusions with the clear bases gave them a really bad reputation but the new version with the black bases are great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharpshooter21 (Jul 15, 2013)

Fletching mine with aae pro max. Going to dip a couple 3 fletch and a couple 4 fletch and plot them. Curious as to how everyone else is fletching them


----------



## Michael208 (Oct 25, 2017)

AAE Pro max, gonna try a 4 fletch soon though


----------



## sharpshooter21 (Jul 15, 2013)

Good results with 3 fletch? 



Michael208 said:


> AAE Pro max, gonna try a 4 fletch soon though


----------



## hunterNM (Jul 2, 2014)

I shoot the blazer but you cant go wrong with the pro max I hear


----------



## Hunter gatherer (Jan 24, 2016)

I've Been using heat vanes lately and for me they work quite well.


----------



## Green Pond (Sep 13, 2017)

AAE Pro Max looks like a very good vane as well as Q2i Fusion X-II 2.1” vanes. I have been using 2" Blazers but am thinking about changing to one of these.


----------



## bowhnt07 (May 5, 2010)

AAE Pro Max. I have been shooting them for a couple of years and have had no issues.


----------



## bowman72 (Jan 13, 2009)

I really like the 3" vanetec super spines.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Bohning 2.25 x vanes


----------



## Hunter Hines (Mar 7, 2019)

Pro max are the best I have found.


----------



## Manning11 (Dec 16, 2018)

Blazers


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Heat vanes are working good for me


----------



## BTinnin (Oct 5, 2017)

Plus 1 for the fusions


----------



## hunter1997 (Apr 7, 2006)

Blazers


----------



## Hitman6302 (Jan 26, 2018)

I've been running Heats and doing good for me. Might have to try the Pro Max now.


----------



## redbearddad (Jul 21, 2017)

Scott Darnell said:


> I would go with AAE Pro Max's.. They have been good on pretty much any arrow I shoot..



I second this!

We have used promax on a lot of different arrow setups and they always fly great!

I have used max stealth and hunters as well! Can’t go wrong with AAE just max sure you use the primmer pen if using the max vanes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GENO1978 (Mar 27, 2019)

ACC'S. 2 - 4" Spin wing vanes. 100 grain tips. I use heavier tips when hunting season comes around.


----------



## Keoweebowman (Aug 12, 2007)

3" Low profile vantec works awful good and glue easily.


----------



## zwbonner (Nov 18, 2005)

I switched to Fusion a few years ago. now that im back into shooting, I noticed they have expanded their line. their new stuff sticks like nobody business. many lengths, heights and colors now.


----------



## csteinberg (Oct 18, 2005)

i group tuned at 50 yd. 3 diff vanes.....take your pick. went with bohning heat vanes









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cfd119 (Aug 6, 2018)

Blazers work well for me


----------



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

I prefer Bohning X Vanes. I like 1.75" on arrows .246 and down, but prefer the 2.25" on 23 - 25 series arrows.


----------



## Pekke (Jan 1, 2017)

If you think that fletching arrows is fun , then 6 fletch AAE WAW 10.2 gr total.


----------



## NWCT (Mar 29, 2019)

Im going to build some superdrive 25 today. 2" Blazers will be going on 3* right helical.


----------



## Iabowhunter345 (Oct 20, 2014)

I’ve been shooting Q2i. They have a cane for about any application and they’re great quality.


----------



## Pretzel (Dec 12, 2008)

I like the bohning X2 vanes.


----------



## Brushhunter25 (Jan 9, 2015)

AAE pro max for sure


----------



## eoj823 (Jul 25, 2016)

Bohning X Vanes seem to fly well. Shot them with blazers and both group the same. Just think the x vane looks cooler.


----------



## quizzinator (Mar 31, 2013)

Bohning X vanes, fly good and look cool.


----------



## lauri (Jan 21, 2009)

vanetec vanes


----------



## clintbc13 (Dec 16, 2009)

Blazers


----------



## archergirl24703 (Dec 27, 2018)

I've been using the Vanetech super spine 2.3 inch vanes on my arrows for the past two seasons and they've done great for both hunting and 3D


----------



## Threeyellowlabs (Jan 3, 2020)

Heat vane 4 fletch


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

3 fletched Bohning Blazers, Heat, X vane, AAE Max Pro. I've seen no measurable difference in any of them as they all work great. I prefer Bohning as primer is not necessary. 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ash (Oct 21, 2013)

I've shot 2" blazers and feathers for years. I've always had better consistency with blazers. I have heard the bohning X vanes are pretty good also and just like Spartacus said above me, you don't need primer. Blazers are time tested for sure, but at the end of the day it's all about what product draws you in personally. AAE is popular right now and they make a cool lookin vane. They all work if you got a good tune and the right setup.👍


----------



## floyd.sanders (Apr 28, 2019)

Does anyone know of a really good writeup on the pros/cons of the different fletching types (material and length)?


----------



## Doug10 (Dec 13, 2005)

My only issue with blazer x2’s In the past was inconsistency from
Vane to vane.


----------



## flight engineer (Oct 8, 2014)

AAE pro max all the way for me


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

For WA 3D VaneTech Swift 2.25









For IFAA 3D Spider Vanes Invictus 2 ⅛" LH
Arrow is gonna change for next season 'cause U can't get CXL's anymore.
I think they're gonna be Victory V-TAC 23's.


----------



## HunterRoss (Jun 30, 2019)

Liking my Bohning X Vanes 1.75"


----------

